# Spring food plots



## THEFISHHUNTER (Jan 26, 2008)

Been late summer planting turnips in Glennie with good results for a few years. Looking to plant something different this spring. Is there something I can plant in the spring that will last through the summer and into the fall? Friend of mine thinks there is some sort of bean mix that is fast regenerating to keep up with browsing. It's possibly by Whitetail Institute. I have 3 one acre areas to plant this year. I have a tractor/ rotary cutter/ rototiller /drag that is smooth or aggressive. Thanks in advance...


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

If you have decent soil you have lots of options. Sandy or saturated, not so much.
Soybean can be planted at 50lbs/acre in after the last chance of frost. It will give deer something to eat all summer then overseeded with brassica in late July.


----------



## Steiny (May 30, 2011)

Soybeans.
If you don't have a planter, just prep soil bed, broadcast, then drag over or cultipack to get good seed to soil contact. Get round up ready variety, then spray to kill weeds when beans are about a foot tall.

They will eat heck out of them all summer while green, get off them in the fall after they turn yellow and brown, then come back to them later in the winter and hammer the beans in the pods.


----------



## THEFISHHUNTER (Jan 26, 2008)

Well, I'm looking to do Whitetail Institute Power Plant on one half, and turnips on the other half of my plots. I will rotate them to the other side of the plots. Only other question is can anyone recommend something tall to plant on the edge of my plots to block peoples view. In particular, one of my plots is next to a highway. I have some local idiots that will stop and honk if they see deer in the plot. If I plans something next to the highway to block their view maybe it will help. unfortunately the local authorities and DNR are of no help with the hunter harassment issue. 

Thanks for the info by the way...

Going with the Imperial Power Plant because it has soy beans and several other things...


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

THEFISHHUNTER said:


> Well, I'm looking to do Whitetail Institute Power Plant on one half, and turnips on the other half of my plots. I will rotate them to the other side of the plots. Only other question is can anyone recommend something tall to plant on the edge of my plots to block peoples view. In particular, one of my plots is next to a highway. I have some local idiots that will stop and honk if they see deer in the plot. If I plans something next to the highway to block their view maybe it will help. unfortunately the local authorities and DNR are of no help with the hunter harassment issue.
> 
> Thanks for the info by the way...
> 
> Going with the Imperial Power Plant because it has soy beans and several other things...


I' m going to try some Miscanthus X Giganteus grass rizomes from Maple River Farms for screening.
Egyptian wheat can screen too but is an annual needing planting each year and can have a go of it depending on snow type and load combined with wind.
Both could help for a couple years till the Miscanthus reaches good height.


----------



## THEFISHHUNTER (Jan 26, 2008)

Great info, thx, I'll look into it...


----------



## ohio up hunter (Dec 31, 2013)

Really like the eagle seed company forage soy beans (RU Ready). 5 different pods, they eat 1 down and another grows. For the screen, very good success with product called plot screen from Fridged Forage.


----------



## THEFISHHUNTER (Jan 26, 2008)

ohio up hunter said:


> Really like the eagle seed company forage soy beans (RU Ready). 5 different pods, they eat 1 down and another grows. For the screen, very good success with product called plot screen from Fridged Forage.


Great info again, thx


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Alfalfa, they will feed in it spring through fall.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Tall field Sorghum works excellent for blocking a view until the snow knocks it down. Plant thick and fertilize heavy in order get it it tall. 12 feet minimum width works good for me. It costs about $35 a bag that will last for a couple of years. Had to plant a larger field last spring in June do to the water in the field. I was really surprised for the first time seeing the deer eating it.


----------



## smith34 (Feb 2, 2009)

Blaine man said:


> Tall field Sorghum works excellent for blocking a view until the snow knocks it down. Plant thick and fertilize heavy in order get it it tall. 12 feet minimum width works good for me. It costs about $35 a bag that will last for a couple of years. Had to plant a larger field last spring in June do to the water in the field. I was really surprised for the first time seeing the deer eating it.


If you plant thinner, you will find that it stands up better to the weather because the stalk is able to grow bigger and stronger because it is competing less for nutrients and able to take more in. 90% of my sorghum is still standing after this winter. This is especially important the taller it gets, it needs that strong stalk to support that height. And yes, timely nitrogen applications make a big difference!


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

I like to plant clover. Works great all season long.


----------

